

Ten Dollar Fonts - btcde
http://tendollarfonts.com?v

======
JoshTriplett
So, $10 to get a license to a font that allows installation on up to _three_
systems, which prohibits commercial use (that's $20), use on the web, on
physical objects, in mobile apps, or in videos.

------
duvander
There are a bunch of ways these can't be used, including mobile apps and
embedded on web pages:
[http://www.tendollarfonts.com/licenses/](http://www.tendollarfonts.com/licenses/)

------
unknownian
The commercial license is cheaper for 39+ systems than any other amount of
systems. Seems like a bug.

------
Dewie
Strictly on the face of it, I don't trust a site called 'tendollarfonts' to
have fonts with a reasonably international typeset support.

